# English Premier League and Formula 1, the essentials!



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

When I move to Dubai from UK, these are the only TV programmes I'd miss from UK.

Which provider/channel packages do i need to continue to receive English Premier League and Formula 1 coverage?

Thanks,


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Abu Dhabi Sports.

Available from OSN via satellite or du via cable.

(I have both F1 & football  )

The F1 uses the BBC commentary but the international picture feed so you don't see Jake / Eddie / DC etc. but still hear them while watching what the rest of the world sees, which is strange sometimes. Also, it literally starts with the FIA graphic and straight to the race, then ends after the drivers' press conference (again, ususally out of sync).

I switch to watching BBC online before & after the race then tv for the race itself.

Premier League is EVERYWHERE on Abu Dhabi Sports, so although we moved at the season end, I don't think you'll have a problem.

(These two things were my only main "must see" things when we moved  )


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Abu Dhabi Sports package covers both Premier league and F1. For FA Cup, League Cup, Spanish League etc... you will need Al Jazeera.

The cost last year for the HD Box and 1 year subscription to Abu Dhabi sports was 1000 dirhams. The card alone is about 300 dirhams. Al Jazeera card is about 250 dirhams for the entire year. It's great value for money. If you just buy the 2 cards you spend 100 pounds for the entire year and get every single Premier League match plus all I mentioned. Much better than Sky eh?

The HD Box is to connect via satellite, the alternative (which can be the only option in some buildings) is to use the cable option by DU or Etisalat which works out more as you have to buy packages which include the sports channels you want.


----------



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

zin said:


> Abu Dhabi Sports package covers both Premier league and F1. For FA Cup, League Cup, Spanish League etc... you will need Al Jazeera.
> 
> The cost last year for the HD Box and 1 year subscription to Abu Dhabi sports was 1000 dirhams. The card alone is about 300 dirhams. Al Jazeera card is about 250 dirhams for the entire year. It's great value for money. If you just buy the 2 cards you spend 100 pounds for the entire year and get every single Premier League match plus all I mentioned. Much better than Sky eh?
> 
> The HD Box is to connect via satellite, the alternative (which can be the only option in some buildings) is to use the cable option by DU or Etisalat which works out more as you have to buy packages which include the sports channels you want.


Sounds good, thanks. Yes, I'm paying that nearly a month in Uk for SKY...

Thinking of renting an apartment in JBR or Dubai Marina, do you happen to know if the satellite option is available in most apartments?

Thanks again,


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I`m pretty sure that it is all cable here and that a lot of the apartment blocks ban you from fitting a satellite dish.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Mine is both as before DU and Etisalat started putting the cable boxes in that's what was available.


----------



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

Can you get the English Abu dhabi HD sports channels (think football and F1 is on Abu dhabi sports 6) on du and etisalat? If so, is there a particular bundle?

Cheers


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

I have it on Du.

It's the Premier Sports Package.

That said, it failed on Sunday so I ended up streaming the British Grand Prix...


----------



## RPG (Jul 16, 2008)

Does anyone know if they have released prices of the premiership for this coming season 11/12


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Confiture said:


> Abu Dhabi Sports.
> 
> Available from OSN via satellite or du via cable.


Quick question...

If I already have OSN satellite, I could simply add AD Sports to the package to get English football ?

Thanks


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

RPG said:


> Does anyone know if they have released prices of the premiership for this coming season 11/12


I simply renewed last year's subscription online. Price was about the same as last year, 300 something AED.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

ccr said:


> Quick question...
> 
> If I already have OSN satellite, I could simply add AD Sports to the package to get English football ?
> 
> Thanks


If you have the OSN HD box I think it has a space for an extra card slot, you have to buy the card slot (the actual name of this eludes me right now) and then all you need is the AD Sports card. That said the sports card is usually only sold with an HD box so you would need to pop down Karama or Deira and try and find a satellite shop there that sells just the card. I suspect you will need to do that anyway to buy the card slot as if I recall OSN are not keen for their box to be used with other cards.


----------



## RPG (Jul 16, 2008)

Thats good, is that through OSN or do i need to buy a box if so which box & how much,

Cheers


----------



## RPG (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry, forget that last post, i didnt scroll down!!


----------

